# Soap class pics



## agriffin (Jan 29, 2011)

I had an advanced soap class today.  Each student gets to make 1 funnel swirl loaf, 1 swirl slab and 1 layered, mica line, embed loaf.  I think they did a great job!!  

The class starts with a demo...here is my soap from that. 






And then each student get's to make their own.  I had two students today.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 29, 2011)

How fun!  Do you have a soap supply store where you teach?  The closest supply store to me is over an hour away.


----------



## Deda (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool!  Looks like you had a blast!  Your students soap look wonderful, you must be a very good teacher.


----------



## AmyW (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look great, that's got to be a super fun class


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a fun class!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, it's alot of fun.  Yes, it's at a supply shop in Dallas.


----------



## Sibi (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG, that looks like loads of fun!  Your students must have really enjoyed class. They're lucky to have learned from a very talented soaper!


----------



## MsDee (Jan 30, 2011)

Every last one of them turned out Fanstatic! You have some great students.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great! I bet it's a fun class.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 30, 2011)

What fun. All the soaps look wonderful. Your students are lucky to have you teaching them.  :wink:


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 30, 2011)

How wondferful. I don't web think there are any classes like these in Chicago. I need to find a teacher like you.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow I am impressed with those multi-color swirls - yours and students!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 1, 2011)

If I lived close to you - I'd be one of your students, too!


----------



## raysdaves (Feb 3, 2011)

These are the amazing pics of the soap that it is difficult to understand about it in first impression that it is the soap.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cut pics please!!!


----------



## my2scents (Feb 3, 2011)

wonderful !! That must be so much fun.
I love your blog & your recipes you are a bookmarked favorite.
How do you find the time to do all that you do?
I'm about to make your emulsion scrub but I'm going to have to order my Optiphen, my local supplier tried to convince me Vitamin e would do but I'm not convinced.
  keep up the great work & thanks for sharing


----------



## agriffin (Feb 3, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> wonderful !! That must be so much fun.
> I love your blog & your recipes you are a bookmarked favorite.
> How do you find the time to do all that you do?
> I'm about to make your emulsion scrub but I'm going to have to order my Optiphen, my local supplier tried to convince me Vitamin e would do but I'm not convinced.
> keep up the great work & thanks for sharing



Thank you and Good call!  Vitamin e is not a preservative


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2011)

I wished I lived near you so I could take your class. Those soaps are gorgeous!


----------



## calico21 (Feb 3, 2011)

I say road trip this spring! Calling all Illinois soapers!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 4, 2011)

Does this link work?  I'm still trying to get the Facebook thing.  These are soaps from a student so you can see cut pics.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lovin-Soa ... 8?v=photos


----------



## krissy (Feb 4, 2011)

yes, the link worked for me, those soaps are gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice! I really like the embed one.


----------



## tomara (Feb 4, 2011)

I missed your class..sniff...I was out of town...Beautiful soap...Will you be holding another class in the future at Taylored?


----------



## agriffin (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, there will be an advanced one in march as well ...


----------



## jennikate (Feb 12, 2011)

Fl soaper road trip take class in March? LOL on serious note very very nice all of them


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

How wonderful to be able to teach people these amazing skills.  I'd love to live near someone who could help me with things like this!


----------

